#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Амидева ретрит с Гарченом Ринпоче (+вебкаст).

## Kit

7-ой Амидева ретрит в Сингапуре с Гарченом Ринпоче.

Время по Москве:
9 августа - с 11.30 до 14.00 - Ванг 1000-ти рукого Авалокитешвары
10-13 августа каждый день с 4:00 до 16:00 - ретрит по накоплению 100 млн. мантры Амитабхи.

Офф. сайт: http://www.amidewa-retreat.com/
Facebook группа: https://www.facebook.com/drigarthubtendargyeling/

Проверка времени: https://www.timeanddate.com/g00/worl...&p1=166&p2=236

Ссылка на вебкаст будет на офф. сайте или в фэйсбук группе.

_За садханой пишите мне в личку._

----------

Joy (30.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017), Таб Шераб (08.08.2017)

----------

